
Google welcomes Picnik - tomh
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/03/google-welcomes-picnik.html
======
jasonkester
Apologies in advance for hijacking the thread, but...

Why can't Google, with _all_ the smart developers in the world, learn to read
the language settings from my Browser to choose the language I'd like to see
their site in, rather than guessing a language based on where I happen to be
sitting?

People travel to foreign countries and use the internet there. Fortunately,
every browser in history has had a way to tell websites what language to
display.

Unfortunately, every Google site ignores that setting.

Picnik: La edición de fotos ahora es divertida. Sweet!

------
waxpancake
I wonder how this impacts Flickr's relationship with Picnik as the community's
photo editing app.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Probably no effect until they start retooling the site for buzz/ picasa etc..

------
da5e
It's funny that this site won't come up on my Chrome Browser although it works
fine on Seamonkey.

